# Windows 10 clean install nightmare!



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay well I tried doing a clean install with windows 10. I have an hp pavilion 15N-230us 64 bit 4 gigs memory

The hp came with windows 8 then I upgraded to 10 and was having major issues. So I was trying to back on my Recovery image on my external hard drive. Well that does not work. So I decided to so another clean install to fix the problem. Well it made a separate partition from the other windows 10 where I wanted to reinstall it. YIKES!!! So I deleted two of the drives partitions and now I cannot reinstall windows 10. I am in deep dodo HELP!

Any help would be so appreciated.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Boot from the Windows 10 disk or image and install.

You backed up all your data, right?


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay I am finally was able to load windows 10. Now I have the problem with the power settings as far as sleep and hibernating. The options is I have no option for sleep mode it is like I am missing the features. I close the lid it shuts off no matter what I chose how in the world do I fix this problem?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You've been a member since 2009. Have you ever installed an operating system before? Do you know how to install drivers?


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

I did update windows 10 which installed new drivers. I have another question, " Why on startup it has two windows 10 on the sign in page. One I can sign in with my password and the other it requires my flash drive, can you please tell me what in the world is that about??

Signed hopeless.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If you have 2 Windows 10 boot options, you didn't do a clean install.

Is there someone who can help you with this in person?


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

I fixed it yea!!


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

That was fast. Good for you.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes have a little faith. This site is here to help not give up quickly. However I am having a problem since with the computer sleeping and wont wake up now. I never had that problem until I had the clean install. Can someone help me fix that issue?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You need to go into the advanced power settings and expand each entry and make the necessary setting changes.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

I am sorry let me correct myself. I did go into setting first thing and set it but still it wont wake up. It is a deeper issue then settings. Thanks.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try the steps here to fix 'sleep' :- http://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c03383935


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

Here is your PC's support page which is always the place to start! http://support.hp.com/us-en/product/HP-Pavilion-15-n200-Notebook-PC-series/6529948/model/6761903
Most laptops with a fresh Windows 10 install will not wake with anything but the power button which you press for one second. You can check by running DEVMGMT.MSC and inspecting the keyboards details. I'll bet the power management tab is just plain missing.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a standard ps/2 keyboard. I clicked on it and went to Management and it is set up properly...The Allow the computer to wake up is checked... So not sure why there is an issue. Interesting.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

The support link I already posted has a Software and Downloads section. It has a bunch of drivers for Windows 10 that you need to install.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes however when I updated on windows 10 it installed those.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

No it didn't! Windows installed the WHQL certified versions of the hardware it detected and not once did it go to HP to get them. The HP drivers have been customized by HP for your hardware.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes installed from hp. Still have issues with my laptop not waking up.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

Then you need to see what an energy report says. Do POWERCFG -ENERGY in an elevated CMD prompt and you have to copy the report out of the Windows folder before you can open it.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Interesting that cmd command did not work.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

You didn't get an elevated CMD prompt. I just ran it here and it worked fine. Try WinKey+X then choose Command Prompt (Admin) and try it again.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

I did as admin and it did not work. So it must have some kind of issue.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

What, exactly, was the error message you got?


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok I finay got it fixed.. Windows 10is working geat. but I have a condit pop up starting or shuting down the computer. How do I fix that? Thanks.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

In this business (fixing PC's), everything is in the details! What, exactly, is that popup message?


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi sorry for the delay got lots going on. I will post the picture for you of what it says. It asks two questions and not sure what it means about the hard drive.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

Both of those are adware and you could fight with them or allow them to go ahead and install, then uninstall them.


----------

